# Ripped out a small section of track...



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Tonight after successfully wiring 3 separate blocks on the layout thanks to the help of sstlaure and TJ. :thumbsup: I cleaned the brass up some and ran it for an hour then finally gave in to the idea of removing a section of track that was needless and in the way of making a road from one end of town to the other. Originally there was no upper level and I was just trying to use all my track I had in my space available. Now space is at a premium so it had to go. 
Now I can let the Main line below run laps while running a train up top and one parked ready to go in service. Too much fun for running all old tech! 


The first pic is from a while back to show the section of track i removed.












The next 2 pics are with the track gone! Now I have a little room to pave a road from one end of town to the other. 




















I have been starting to wonder what sort of bridge trestle I can build for the long span where the Union Pacific is sitting. I am open to suggestions....... Home made is even better! Uh..um...........Sean any ideas???????????


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow CP - that's coming along nicely - congrats.

Lots of very nice ups and downs all along - looks like you're gonna have a lot of fun running that set up.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Go to www.walthers.com and search under "bridge" There are a dizzying array of bridges available...not saying you need to buy one, just for ideas. Looking good.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

novice said:


> Wow CP - that's coming along nicely - congrats.
> 
> Lots of very nice ups and downs all along - looks like you're gonna have a lot of fun running that set up.


Thank you! It is fun already. And it's no where near finished. 



sstlaure said:


> Go to www.walthers.com and search under "bridge" There are a dizzying array of bridges available...not saying you need to buy one, just for ideas. Looking good.



Thanks dude! More ideas there than a Google Image search.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

look at mr stockwell's work here on the forums


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

kursplat said:


> look at mr stockwell's work here on the forums


Excellent examples there. Thanks Dude! I bookmarked it! I need to go buy some more Balsa or maybe I will try and make the main structure something a little more ridgid. I have already had a few broken balsa things like the road bridge that my 25 pound cat landed on and broke.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow those are excellent looking bridges - I'm gonna need one also lol thx for posting the link.

Cp what kind of bridge are you going with, do you know yet?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Let me dig threw my stash of bridge files and I'll hit you with one!


----------

